# Newbie with ??



## BlkSuede (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi folks, I'm new to the forum and have ?? About the suspension on my '06.
I've seen there's a lot of talk about the rear sagging & wearing out tires.
That's exactly what's happening to my car.
What's the best replacement rear spring?
I don't want a stiffer than stock ride or to lower it in any way.
I can't see any collapse of any bushings either. So would the springs be the only thing causing it to wear the inside tread? Right rear only wearing, but both are leaning in at the top. So I expect both sides to eventually wear.
My alignment shop has been great for me for many years and insist that all is right. Yet my new BFGs are wearing.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You can get Lovells or Pedders stock height springs. It'll lift the rear end but that's because you are replacing sagging springs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Springs are the most likely cause but inner and outer rear control arm bushings sometimes contribute. Lowering a touch (20mm) will not be a problem. Beyond that is where you run into things.The Lovells and Pedders springs are a bit stiffer than stock but are not objectionable at all and give a more planted feel


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Pedders and Lovells. I have Lovells and I love them. You won't notice a difference until you do some hard shifts. It plants real nice!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Where can peddars be purchased?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

NucciGOAT said:


> Where can peddars be purchased?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 You can get them from Pedders USA or a local Pedders dealer. Prices are the same. Google wretched motorsports ( in CT) is very good.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Also to the OP, I would get a new alignment shop. When a car sags like yours is or it has been lowered. The body drops but the mounting points are still in the same place, which is why you see the tops of your tires angled inwards and the bottoms out. 

We've all seen extremely lowered cars with extremely sharp angles like this. This is called "negative" camber. If you were to raise the car to much you would see the opposite angle (tops out bottoms in) and the outside of your tire would wear "positive" camber. 

If you are experiencing negative camber and the inside of your tires are wearing then your alignment is not OK and that guy is wrong. 

Like the others said you can get stock height lovells setups, from kollarracing.com or you can use what a lot of Aussies use and go with the Monroe shocks and king springs at stock height from JHP. Or you could buy BC adjustable coil overs which are actually cheaper then both those setups and just keep it at stock height. 

But you def need new rear shocks and springs. And possibly a new alignment shop. Good luck.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

SANDU002 said:


> You can get them from Pedders USA or a local Pedders dealer. Prices are the same. Google wretched motorsports ( in CT) is very good.


Thanks for that. I don't think I will be going with any of their stuff. It's quite pricey and I have heard nothing good about the wait times and customer service. But I never could find where they could be purchased.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

